# 25 Rss With Outbackers.com Logo @ Camping World Ny



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

I was looking at used 25RSS's for sale, happened to notice the Outbackers logo. They are asking $13,885. Anybody own that one? Just wondering what they marked it up from trade in or sale.
http://www.rvtrader.com/listing/2005-Keystone-Outback-25RSS-107147201
crunchman


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Any chance there is a user name by the logo as well? Look hard...the person may have removed it, but a lot of times you can still make out the letters.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Any chance there is a user name by the logo as well? Look hard...the person may have removed it, but a lot of times you can still make out the letters.


That is what I thought too but the picture is to blury when zoomed in. There is a name under the logo though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

crunchman12002 said:


> Any chance there is a user name by the logo as well? Look hard...the person may have removed it, but a lot of times you can still make out the letters.


That is what I thought too but the picture is to blury when zoomed in. There is a name under the logo though.
[/quote]

...and the name under the logo is?


----------

